# Positive Approach Dog Training?



## aronoiiel (May 20, 2012)

Hi, everyone I just joined with actually some questions I had on RAW lol but after reading through alot of threads I've gotten alot answered so for now I'm going to browse and learn  I will post a real introduction after I get off work lol but I did have a question as I noticed alot of people on here are from the PNW area. Has anyone had experience with the Positive Approach Dog Training facility? I'm going to be taking Diesel my GSDxHusky there for some seriously needed reaction and prey drive training but I was curious if there was anyone that has been there before? I've talked to them and feel comfortable going there but have yet to see the facility and might just go by there to check everything out first. Sorry this is short and fast haha I gotta head off to work but found this site and am hooked already  Oh the facility is in Tacoma on Center street


----------

